# American Watch Co.



## Laurynas (Dec 30, 2015)

Hello guys,

I am new to this forum and watches in general. My mate found this pocket watch, that's got american waltham or something like that on it, also it has two serial numbers or something like that. One on its back is: 8801535 and another inside its guts: 6859380. Also name "Silveroid" is written on it. I wonder if anyone knows anything about this kind?

Thanks


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

welcome to the forum , silveroid is a very good case - vinn


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Try putting the movement serial number into this Waltham Search Tool.

Mike


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

The ( pocketwatchdatabase,com ) is a good site. You can even put your watch details on the site to aid other collectors. This is purely for American watch's.


----------



## Peixian (Feb 29, 2016)

you can post the picture and more details in this forum let us know more about the watch.


----------

